# Logikquiz



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

I was in basically the same boat as @nevermore.

I've always had an intuitive understanding of logic and the test was really easy for me. I got 49 right.

I'm not going to bother going back and cherry picking for the right answers because it was almost certainly some oversight on my part. Interesting test, but not a very good or hard one for me.

No logic classes of any kind or college degree. My dad is an engineer if that effects anything.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I loved the test. :crazy:

But wtf...there are logic classes?  I've never heard of such a thing. :crazy: Well...whatever...I got

*52/55*.

I've always scored kinda high on the logic part of IQ test thingies.

And I agree: I'd also like to know at what point I made a mistake.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I got 54/55. I took it in German to avoid what I thought looked like linguistic ambiguities in the English version (for the record, I got 52/55 when I tried it in English afterwards).

I'll add to the chorus asking for a thing telling us what we got wrong. I'm almost certain it was something from section 1 or 2 in my case, as I found sections 3-5 pathetically easy.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> I got 54/55 when I took it in German (what I did initially), but only a 52/55 when I took it in English. There are some confusing linguistic ambiguities in the English version.
> 
> I'll add to the chorus asking for a thing telling us what we got wrong. I'm almost certain it was something from section 1 or 2 in my case, as I found sections 3-5 pathetically easy.


Aaww...that's mean...I also want the German version! :shocked:

Which one did you do first? :crazy: :wink:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Aaww...that's mean...I also want the German version! :shocked:
> 
> Which one did you do first? :crazy: :wink:


I did German initially, as the version of my post you quoted says. I just edited my post because I figured it was an unnecessarily elaborate explanation.

The link to the German version is at the top of the page.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> I did German initially, as the version of my post you quoted says. I just edited my post because I figured it was an unnecessarily elaborate explanation.
> 
> The link to the German version is at the top of the page.


Whoopsa...yeah....being able to think logically doesn't mean you're be able to read a post thoroughly enough...  sorry. :wink:

EDIT: or read everything written on a page with questions to answer...which is basically the same... :mellow:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Whoopsa...yeah....being able to think logically doesn't mean you're be able to read a post thoroughly enough...  sorry. :wink:


No problem. It's half my fault for being a perfectionist and thus having a habit of editing my posts repeatedly until I think they strike the right balance between being comprehensive and concise.

It was hard to pretend to forget my answers for the English attempt, but I answered the questions as I thought the test read, because I was curious to see if linguistic ambiguity could screw people up (as an analytic philosopher, this is one of my favorite things to do). I was correct.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

@Valdyr nice... I also took the German version now and got *54/55* as well. :laughing:

However, I don't know what "questions" I answered differently or if something was worded differently...I could check the wording...uhm...but I'm lazy. :crazy:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> @Valdyr nice... I also took the German version now and got *54/55* as well. :laughing:
> 
> However, I don't know what "questions" I answered differently or if something was worded differently...I could check the wording...uhm...but I'm lazy. :crazy:


I may check later. I'm curious.

Also, why do I have a funny feeling we got the same question wrong?


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> Also, why do I have a funny feeling we got the same question wrong?


Yeah...me too. lol

Can double-Ni be wrong? :tongue:


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> But wtf...there are logic classes?  I've never heard of such a thing. :crazy: Well...whatever...I got


I know, that's what I thought at first.

It does make sense, though. I mean, to study computer programming or math, you need a grounding in logic. Much of set theory and proof theory is nothing more than a mathematical formulation of logic.


----------



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

36/55....horrible.. walks away slowly LOL


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

43 the first time, then realized that I had read the last question wrong so I re-answered them and got 47.

Also I think the fact that the average Mensa score is 46 indicates that this quiz is not very strongly correlated with IQ. I doubt >60% of the poll respondents would qualify for Mensa, myself included.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a 41... but I think I may have really messed up the first part. I am gonna redo them and see what I get!  This is fun.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

absentminded said:


> It does make sense, though. I mean, to study computer programming or math, you need a grounding in logic. Much of set theory and proof theory is nothing more than a mathematical formulation of logic.


 The problem is, people tend to fall into the habit of thinking math = logic. It's nothing more than a subset of logic and doesn't give an accurate representation of how intelligent an individual is. (And no, I didn't say you said it did.)

I mean, to me, computer programming is nothing more than a different language that actually follows its own pattern logically--unlike, say, English or French.



Younique said:


> 36/55....horrible.. walks away slowly LOL


 Welcome to the club :happy:


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I got 48/55. I took philosophy once so I'm actually a bit disappointed


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

41/56 and INFP now my head hurts x_x


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

INTJ and scored 49/55. I would have liked to have seen my faults as well.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

SJ. I got 35.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I only scored 45/55 (German version) but since I suck at math and any other school subject that is supposed to involve logic, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Strappado (May 15, 2010)

I got 45, which was honestly better than I expected.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

That was really fun. I got 52 which is just as well seeing as I consider logic my strong point :tongue: I'd have lost all faith in myself otherwise! I think I know which sections I may have made mistakes in as I did get a little confused near the beginning.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

NF got 28/55 never was good in maths so fuck it


----------



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)

Never took any logic classes, but I still got a 54. It was fairly easy, really, I have trouble believing that Mensa members get an average of 46. I wish it would show me which one I got wrong, though...


----------



## Beatrice (May 1, 2011)

I got 52/55 and I'm an ENTJ.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got 42. Now I feel incompetent so I'll try to justify my score =]

#1. Haven't gone to high school yet
#2. Had an oversight on the 1st set of questions so most of that was probably wrong
#3. Just woke up


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

NT, and 40/55.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am INTP.



> You got 49 from out of 55 points.
> 
> The average score of members of Mensa, the high-IQ society, was 46 from out of 55 points (standard deviation: 8). This quiz does not replace a Mensa admission test but it may indicate whether you would have a chance to become a Mensa member.


Yay, let's go to Mensa! Maybe there will be free cookies!


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

INTJ 53/55. 

I head mensa was just a smart person/nerd dating service. I don't know if that's good or bad... :laughing:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

40/55

To be fair I haven't even started high school yet. I swear all of you are hackers. O:


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I got 39 which is okay- I am not all that great at logic. Still, it is 3:40am lol, it may have contributed. I'm an INFJ


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

INTJ - 51
:/ 
It is going to bug me that I don't know which ones I missed...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I took the time to do this only to get a 404 "not found" page for a score...
:angry:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I took the time to do this only to get a 404 "not found" page for a score...
> :angry:


That was the secret way of telling you that you got 40.4 questions wrong.:crazy::ninja:

 don't hit me...


----------



## fillet (Jun 12, 2010)

I got 50/55. But I accidentally voted in the NT section when I'm NF >_<
Section 1 and 2 were the hardest for me.


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

This was fun. I initially got 54/55 despite constantly getting distracted by my mum. Went back and looked through it again and quickly found out I answered the very last question wrong - probably because the question is so far above that it doesen't fit on the screen and I confused the letters. So if anyone want's to know the correct solution...nah, just think about it, it's easy enough


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

NF and I scored 53. roud:


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

53/55. Oh yeah. 

@_Valdyr_ 54??? 

CCCCUUUUURSSSSSSEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!! :angry:

:tongue:

Damn... must've gotten lazy with the sets.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Oops, 36/55. There goes my ego.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

48, but it hurt my brain. Mostly the first question. I was uncertain about some things. INFJ.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Psychosmurf said:


> 53/55. Oh yeah.
> 
> @_Valdyr_ 54???
> 
> ...


Probably. I had to really think about some of those set questions to be sure about the answers. And to be fair you did better than me on the English one. :tongue:


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

33 out of 55.... From what I'm seeing. I don't have good logic :'(


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that was disappointing, 51/55. I did go through it somewhat quickly, and the lack of clarification on the ambiguity of or was annoying, but this is disappointing nevertheless.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

Wtf? How is this logic? This makes no sense at all.

Can someone help me out here?


----------

